# Nocturne Aubergine Pearleffect Phaeton



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Back on the Block*

_*NB:* This is an old post, from 2005 - the photos have been re-hosted, that is why it has jumped to the top of the forum list. The car was sold years ago... Michael_
Well...With significant thanks to VWOA there is a W12 Demo comfortably 
ensconced in a garage on one of the beautiful tree lined streets of Atherton, Ca.
Sadly, the buyer of my Aubergine V8 has suffered a reversal of fortune and my PHAETON driver is once again available...This has been a fabulous automobile, and I really want to find it a great Home...Most attractively well priced for the cash buyer with a thrifty bent...










_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:47 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (vwguild)*

Gee, I guess I should offer thanks to VW of Canada for helping me with my W12 also...








Aubergine is a really nice colour - how about some photos of your car? If you are not sure how to post them here, just email them to me and I will post them for you.
BTW, there is an explanation about how to post photos towards the end of this discussion: Tinted windows...any pictures?
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

Just go to :
http://www.VWGuild.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (vwguild)*

Many thanks to Peter (VWGuild) for providing these pictures of the Aubergine (eggplant) Phaeton he referred to in his first post, above.
I have seen this colour at the factory in Dresden, and it is very, very nice. Aubergine is one of the colours that is available with the 'klaviarlack' (piano laquer) clearcoat finish.
*Peter's Aubergine Demonstrator*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

Here's more info about the above car, from an older post:
_"Nocturne Aubergine/SonnenBeige Leather, Tech. Pkg., Keyless Access, Upgraded Sound, Comfort & Cold Weather Pkg., 18" Wheels, Chestnut Wood, and Custom Made Coco Mats from Connecticut."_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

Here are two additional pictures of an Aubergine car (different car, but same colour):
*Nocturne Aubergine*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (vwguild)*

Here's a link to more pictures of the Nocturne Aubergine exterior colour, with thanks to Whealy for posting them: Whealy's Phaeton.
Here's a link to some more detailed pictures of a sun beige interior with Chestnut wood trim (what Peter has in his demonstrator). Only caution here is that the pictures at this link show a car that has extended leather trim, extended wood trim, and a wood steering wheel, so use Peter's interior photo (above) as the authoritative reference for the equipment on his car. The photos at this link show the wood in more detail, though: Chestnut Wood Trim
Michael


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

Now that I have finally taken delivery of this car I thought it was time to let you all know where Peter's car went! It came all the way to the other coast to suburban NYC! I doubt the heated seats ever had the workout they did when my family went on a road trip this past week. The car was flawless! My wife and kids all have given it a big thumbs up from both the driver and passenger seats!!!
Now I need to spend some time with it so I can offer some thoughts on this special car. No doubt it is one of the best highway rides I have ever had but I am also interested in how it will handle more local streets. So far it seems more than adequate as I am staying away from race tracks and law enforcement.
Still searching the manuals to see if I can lower the rear headrests which raise when somebody sits in the back seats. They are blocking already limited side vision to the rear and I want to lower them - anybody know if this can be done?
Peter took great care of this car and while I have some minor damage I hope to get the issue rectified (Peter indiciates condition was perfect when it left his dealership). Peter continues to be responsive and is truly interested to see this cross-country deal completed the right way.
Happy New Years to everybody. We are off to dinner with friends tonight in our new Phaeton! 


_Modified by BPVWPv8 at 12:23 PM 12-31-2004_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (BPVWPv8)*

Enyoy!!! We will check with the Trucker...My Bill of Lading indicates that it was
fault free upon departure as well...
Happy New Year







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Back on the Block (BPVWPv8)*

The only way I have found to keep headrest lowered was to pull the fuse. The fuse is number 87 or 88. Located under steering column.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (BPVWPv8)*

Hi Bob:
Welcome to our Phaeton owner's group! Nice to hear you are happy with Peter's car, it certainly is a very attractive looking car.
Concerning the electric headrests in the rear, there is a thread in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that addresses that question. More or less, the story is this: Rear headrests will stay up if sufficient weight is detected on the seat (seems to be about a 70 pound threshold, but that's not an official number). The headrest rises automatically when the door is opened, to facilitate installation of the tether strap of a child seat, which is supposed to go under the headrest.
I guess you would have to pull the fuse if you wanted to disable them - I don't know of a way to disable headrest movement using software recoding, though I am sure there must be an answer for that. Only thing you will want to check carefully is if the fuse that supplies the rear headrest power also supplies power to any other module.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:32 AM 1-1-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

With many thanks to Philip from the UK (ThwartedEfforts), here are some excellent pictures of a right hand drive W12 4 seater Phaeton, with the Nocturne Aubergine Pearleffect paint. This is a standard wheelbase Phaeton, not the LWB model. There are two ways to spot the wheelbase difference easily: First, the driver door is larger than the rear passenger door, and second, the roofline over the two doors has a more pronounced curve to it than on the LWB cars. Personally, I kind of prefer the SWB over the LWB that I own now, but that's another subject...
*2003 UK Spec W12 4 Seater in Nocturne Aubergine Pearl Effect*








*Exterior badge deletion - a no-cost and better-looking option*








*UK Spec interior in Sun Beige Sensitive Leather with Comfort seats*


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Back on the Block (PanEuropean)*

Sweet, the european version doesnt have those ugly side markers, looks like an easy fix, buy the trim piece and your all set.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

